# 4 ram code 53 mit 1 oder 2 ram funktionierts



## fischerbou (24. April 2022)

Hey,
Vorab das Setup:

Ram bestehend aus 4 slots:
D432GB 2666-16 Veng. RGB PRO   bk K4 CORSAIR also 4x8gb

Gpu:  Zotac 8GB D6X RTX 3070 Ti AMP HOLO 

Mainboard   Bios Z590 VALKYRIE

CPU: i7 11700K      


Pc läuft immer mit 1 oder 2 ram an 
Habs schon mit 4 geschaft mal mit mal ohne xmp manchmal gleich nach einem bios clearing

Es ist auch egal welche slots verwendet werden also kein defekt
Ebenso ab den cpu pins kein defekt

Jedoch auch wenn er 10 mal normal hochfährt geht er dann irgendwann wieder nur noch in den fehler code 53 manchmal in 15


Auf 2666 alles eingestellt auch andere settings helfen nicht weiter die ich so fand 

Jetzt die frage es ist alles neu der pc läuft ja aber warum kommt der fehler ich bin ratlos die suche in foren hat mir bia jetzt nichts geholfen 
Danke vorab


----------



## fischerbou (24. April 2022)

Und wenns mit 4 geht kommt vorm windows memory oc fail press dell for setup
Aber wennst das machst geht wieder garnix mehr


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (2. Mai 2022)

Hi @fischerbou,

Ich denke das du für dein Mainboard schon ein BIOS-Update durchgeführt hast? Wenn nicht, wäre es hier der erste Ansatz wo man beginnen kann. 
Des Weiteren kann es leider durch aus sein, dass der Hersteller des Mainboards, in deinem Fall BIOSTAR, keine Support, für eine Vielzahl von RAM Modulen bereitstellt. Laut der offiziellen Liste, ist folgendes Kit, die einzige 32GB DDR4 Lösung für das Mainboard: CMK32GX4M4A2666C16  - 4x 8GB DDR4 2666MHz.

Grüße Marcus


----------

